# DS levy invoice confusion



## DianeH (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi all
Has anyone rec'd their invoice from Durban Sands yet?

Ours arrived and although I paid 2006 and 2007 levy's in 2005, I am receiving this invoice.

The amounts they say I've paid do not match my records.

I have sent an email to Tracey but was wondering if anyone else got confused and has had an answer?

Thanks
Diane


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jan 7, 2007)

Diane,

I find their invoices very confusing also.  My balance is a negative number and I'm not really sure if that means I owe them that amount or I have a credit in that amount.  I'm thinking it is a credit, but I find it hard to determine.  Will have to sit down one day and tally up how much I've paid.  The problem is when you pay 1-2 years in advance, you are only paying an ESTIMATE of the maintenance fees.  Supposedly, we are charged for the remainder the next year.   

If you find out anything that would help out other owners, please post. 

Evelyn


----------



## DianeH (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Evelyn
I did send an email to Tracey for clarification.  I did do the adding and subtracting and thought I had figured it out but didn't!  I guess we all need a course in Understanding 'SA statements 101!'

I'll post when I get a reply

Diane


----------



## hsintang (Jan 16, 2007)

On the bottom of the Levy statement, Check "amount payable", it will show the balance.  It your balance is negative, that means you have credit remaining in your account.

Did I pass the SA101?

Yvette


----------



## DianeH (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Yvette,
In a sense, yes.  But not in my case.  The confusion for me is what they say I have paid vs what I did pay in levies, and strange addings and subtractings that just don't add up.

I'm still waiting to hear from Tracey.

Diane


----------



## hsintang (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Diane,
I went back to check my e-mail from Tracey in 2005.  The estimated levies for 2006 and 2007 at that time was ~R600 less than the actural ones and my balance reflected that....
Not sure if that's your case.

Regards,
Yvette


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 22, 2007)

*Can you please post Tracey's current email?*

I'm also trying to pay my levy, and the email address I used for Tracey last year came back undeliverable.
TIA!


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2007)

*Tracey's email*

Here is Tracey's email:

Tracey Maharaj [traceym@firstresorts.co.za]

The fees for Durban Sands jumped dramatically (I think it was 30% + last year) and many who pay their fees in advance had negative amounts due. 

My bill was such a mess last year, I decided I would pay only when billed the actual amount. I thought we were allowed to deposit the next year's week when we paid this year's fees. I can do that with my other timeshare weeks. But, it seems Durban Sands does not allow that. If I don't pay for my 2008 week until billed I won't be able to deposit it until Jan. 2008, which is only 3 months before the use.

Lita


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 19, 2007)

Still haven't been able to pay my levy... this email to Tracey sure doesn't seem to reach her after about 8 tries.  I'm about ready to get rid of this puppy.  Will try to call her about midnight or mail via snail mail. Much prefer the process and response via Sudwala.  Guess I could always fax in my info., but it email doesn't work, why should the fax?


----------



## mav (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi,
   I just called Tracey at  011 27 31 717 7593 and paid my main. fee. It was 5:45 am E.S.T. If you have a Capitol One Visa card they do NOT charge that extra fee  that all the other cards are tacking on. Glad I have mine. 
   I asked a few weeks ago about the increase in  main. fees and it seems I was told  by the resort an elevator was installed or something to do with an elevator.


----------



## DianeH (Feb 23, 2007)

I did hear back from Tracey and she said to disregard the invoices as they were sent out by First Resorts by mistake.  She confirmed we owed nothing for our 2007 levies.

Diane

PS I went through Heather at Timeshare Specials - asked her to forward the email to Tracey. Her's didn't go through either so forwarded it to another person who sent it successfully.


----------



## Ajegers (Mar 31, 2007)

*2007 Ds Mf?*

How much were the 2007 Durban Sands Maintence fee?

I own a 1-bedroom.

Annamarie


----------

